

Technical debt (or, mortgages in Haskell) - dons
http://www.nobugs.org/blog/archives/2009/11/17/technical-debt-or-mortgages-in-haskell/

======
dfranke
I'm not sure whether I should be impressed or horrified by that postfix hack.

~~~
mark_h
Even better is to follow up the original usage of that hack, by Lenart
Augustsson (pretty much everything he does impresses me), where he embeds a
BASIC interpreter in haskell and uses it to make

    
    
        10 PRINT "hello"
    

valid :)

------
adnam
I've got a pretty good spreadsheet for calculating Mortgages and payments etc.
It's one used by a bank - if anyone wants a copy, mail me.

~~~
thwarted
Upload it to Google docs and share it with everyone.

